
Major Facebook Announcement Thursday: Facebook Platform - danielha
http://mashable.com/2007/05/21/facebook-f8/
======
ced
Sounds like they are trying to reimplement the web.

~~~
far33d
The web... except with very precise demographic information. Voluntarily
submitted, no less.

~~~
altay
Yeah, exactly. It's remarkable to me that people haven't done cooler things
with the Facebook API thus far. So much interesting data there... so much
potential for quantitative social network analysis.

This is where MySpace has failed -- they sacrificed data integrity for rapid
growth. Facebook, on the other hand, was careful not to fall into this trap...
connections on there still mean something. (They go so far as to _discourage_
you from "friending" folks that you don't really know.)

It's a smart move on the part of Facebook to leverage this advantage, by
cultivating a developer community around their data.

